# Milk



## kleenex (Jun 7, 2005)

*Got milk? Too much makes for a fat kid*

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/c/a/2005/06/07/MNGLSD4NJV1.DTL

If you believe the study.


----------



## jkath (Jun 7, 2005)

I was raised on and still drink a lot of milk, and I've always been thin.
My kids drink a ton of milk, and they are thin too.
Genetics do come into play, but what's most important for a healthy body
is proper nutrition.


----------



## Mr_Dove (Jun 7, 2005)

Every member of my family drinks 1 gallon of milk a day.  The fat content depends on caloric requirements and taste (for me).

My son (3 years old) drinks 2% because he  needs more calories and doesn't eat much meat.

I drink 1% because the skim tastes like water to me.

My wife drinks skim (fat free) and says that all the others taste like cream to her.

Not sure that I buy that study there.  I'd much rather have my son drinking milk than soda or sugar packed juices.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jun 8, 2005)

Now I heard on the radio, milk is making kids obese.  Last month it helped to make you lose weight!  They can't agree.  AS I said in the past, I am going to just continue to try to practice balance in everything.  I thought kids needed milk for growing bones?  Then we wonder why society acts the way they do!  It is not stress, it is confusion.


----------



## luvs (Jun 8, 2005)

like i said on the other milk thread, i drink whole milk several times a day and go through about 1/2 pint of cream each 2 days and i only weigh 99 lbs. i used to drink it several times a day as a kid and was always underweight.
i think it's ridiculous not to give your kids milk. they need it! if Parents would make them eat thier veggies and fruit and make them participate in sports, kids wouldn't BE so chubby. it was different even when I was growing up, and i'm only 24. my Parents sure as heck made me and my Brother get involved with sports (i did gymnastics, basketball and softball) and have our veggies and sent us outside to play if we were just lounging around, and it paid off.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 8, 2005)

I think you are the exception luvs when it comes to drinking that much cream! lol

After the age of 2 children do not need whole milk anymore.  I will have to agree with Mr. Dove's wife that anything but skim tastes like cream to me.

Don't the ads mean skim or low fat milk?  I don't think they mean whole milk.  And maybe it's the whole milk that is making the kids keep weight on.  Low fat or skim can't be that bad.  And it HAS to be better than some of the juices they have out now with 38 grams of sugar per serving!  IMHO THAT would make you gain weight.  

Just my thoughts here - no studies done.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jun 8, 2005)

*milk*

That is what is so upsetting.  They lump us all together and we are as everyone indicated unique.  No two alike.  Our bodies are our own and how we take care of them is up to us.  When you are too busy to really take the time to study and research the genral population just assumes it is referring to ALL and I feel that the media knows this when they make these comments on the news.  The reason for all the obesity in my opinion is people do not want to cook what is best for their family.  My opinion, easy to go to fast food and stop the hunger.  The only fast food I ever got was 2 White Castles a week when I carried groceries homes from the store.  It was a treat but our mother would never let us have steady diet of them.  Never had soda in the house at all.  Some tell me we were poor but there was always fresh food on the table.  Just my opinion and thoughts, life is not like it used to be.


----------



## Constance (Jun 8, 2005)

I drink a lot of milk...I have opted for skim, and once you get used to it, it tastes great. 
I honestly think it helps me control my weight, because I drink it with meals, which fills me up and I eat less. I also need it for my bones, as osteoporosis runs in my family. 
A holistic practitioner told me that the pasteurization process renders the calcium in milk useless to our bodies. I've never heard that anywhere else...have any of you?


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jun 9, 2005)

Constance, I sure believe it.  The milk I drank when I was younger from the farm my relatives had tasted almost like cream.  It was straight out of the cow if you know what I mean.  Then the dairy that had their contract picked it up and who knows what they did with it.  Like everything we have to do the best we can with what we got.   Just look at the bananas we buy.  Green like an apple.  Also heard fish out of the ocean has some kind of chemical in them.  They say we should eat it but what does it do to our bodies?  Did you ever hear of the health problems that are around now?  Granted the media informs us but we sure were never aware of some of the things.  I could have been blessed that our family was only concerned with multiple sclerosis. We always felt that it was due in part to not the right diet.


----------



## middie (Jun 9, 2005)

give it a week. 2 tops, and they'll be saying the total opposite.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jun 9, 2005)

*middie*

probably right!  I want someone to just be honest and try to help the people not scare them.  Denying young children milk is really being unfair.  I will wait for 2 weeks like you said.  Wish I could do that with more things in my life.  Thanks


----------



## roxygirl (Jun 11, 2005)

*Ho-hum. Another clinical researcher looking to get their name in the medical journals. So basically, we've been doing wrong for thousands of years and suddenly we shouldn't drink as much milk??? It's not the "moo-juice". It's the candy, fast food, etc. that's the reason. How sad. Aren't there better things for them to research? Like cancer? AIDs?  *


----------



## mrsdove (Jun 12, 2005)

this kind of reminds me of the issue with eggs.  Sometimes they are bad and cause bad cholesterol and then the next month they are good and you need to eat an egg a day to be healthy.

I think that if they are drinking the whole milk or "fattier" milk then yes you are going to gain weight - at least most people will.


----------



## gettingbetter (Jun 12, 2005)

I've drank milk my entire life and never had any issues with weight. Although when I had a kidney stone they told me it was primarily calcium...from milk. They never said to not drink milk, they said just drink more water.


----------

